# Key Post: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre



## podgerodge (28 Sep 2005)

Everyone loves a greasy brekkie now and then but the problem I have is that I never want the full Irish 8 euro's worth.

So where are the best value places in the city centre (cos there are no shortage of them in the suburbs) for a mini brekkie?

I'll start off with this one I found this morning after much searching:

Lucky Cody's cafe - Dame Street opposite Central Bank - 3 item breakfast + toast + coffee - (for me that was Rasher, Sausage, Beans, 2 slices of toast and a decent mug of coffee) - 4 Euro.  Best I've seen yet.

Any more?


----------



## darag (28 Sep 2005)

*Re: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre*

It's been years since I was in Cody's.  I must check it out again.  Unfortunately the traditional fry is more and more difficult to get in town as more and more places have switched to more exotic fare.  The fries that are available (or at least the ones I've had recently) generally cost  closer to a tenner than a fiver once you include the tea/coffee and a small tip (if you're so inclined).  It's been a while since I had one in town but the last ones I remember include Oddessa (can be good but sometimes they expect a booking!!?? for a breakfast!!??),  the American guy's place on the first floor balcony  in the powerscourt centre (I was put off this place after seeing the owner being incredibly rude to his staff),  Thomas Reades (I don't go back 'cause they consistently burn the bottom of the fried eggs) and Munchies (ten years ago their fries were considered one of the best around - I was in there about a year ago and never again - the place was filthy).  Now I stick with one or two local suburban places and get better value and a more traditional unpretentious fry; one even gives you PLAIN BUTTERED THICK SLICED PAN if you ask which is the only job for mopping up the delicious mixture of egg yoke, grease, black pudding crumble and stray baked beans at the end.  I'm might venture back to town if this thread turns up anything good.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Sep 2005)

*Re: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre*

_Sharon's _on _Ormond Quay _near _Capel Street Bridge _(corner of _Swift's Row _I think) does a couple of different frys starting around the €5 mark if I'm not mistaken. _Café Coggar _on _Manor Street/Stoneybatter _does a (big!) all day breakfast including tea/coffee for €6.50.


----------



## tomthumb (28 Sep 2005)

*Re: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre*

I know other half loves Sorrento Cafe on Abbey street near Supermacs - good but especially loves Maxis on Marlborough street which does both veg and greasy for about 5/6 euro.  Follwed by a few pints in the Bachelor Pub.....


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Sep 2005)

*Re: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre*

This post on Recommend a Dublin breakfast from the key post Recommend a Dublin Restaurant/Breakfast might be helpful.


----------



## Leo (29 Sep 2005)

*Re: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre*

Gerry's on Montague Street (between Harcourt and Camden Steets does great breakfasts, mini is about 4.50 I think, they also do a full for 5.50 and jumbo for a little more. All include tea or coffee and toast.
Leo


----------



## RainyDay (29 Sep 2005)

*Re: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre*



			
				Leo said:
			
		

> Gerry's on Montague Street (between Harcourt and Camden Steets does great breakfasts, mini is about 4.50 I think, they also do a full for 5.50 and jumbo for a little more. All include tea or coffee and toast.


Gerry's used to be reknowned for the number of Garda customers inside/cars outside at change of shift times. Always a good indicator of value for money, and decent serving sizes.


----------



## tallpaul (29 Sep 2005)

*Re: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre*



			
				RainyDay said:
			
		

> Gerry's used to be reknowned for the number of Garda customers inside/cars outside at change of shift times. Always a good indicator of value for money, and decent serving sizes.


 
And still is, if the three Gardai who parked on a double yellow line this morning and proceeded in to Gerry's is anything to go by...


----------



## mo3art (1 Oct 2005)

*Re: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre*

The Kingfisher on Parnell Street, opposite Moore Street for me!

Half of Dublin bus can't be wrong


----------



## moneyhoney (21 Oct 2005)

*Re: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre*

Must join Dublin Bus in singing priases of the Kingfisher. I moved into the area 3 years ago and one morning went there for breakfast. When I sat down my phone rang & it was delivery guy back at my apartment so I had to dash off. Waitress asked my friend where I had gone & he explained I had to leave for a few minutes. When I got back, a new breakfast was served up, new pot of tea & no extra charge. Not too many places you'd get that now is it???


----------



## CPAMG (21 Oct 2005)

*Re: Best value Mini Greasy Fry in Dublin City Centre*



			
				moneyhoney said:
			
		

> Must join Dublin Bus in singing priases of the Kingfisher. I moved into the area 3 years ago and one morning went there for breakfast. When I sat down my phone rang & it was delivery guy back at my apartment so I had to dash off. Waitress asked my friend where I had gone & he explained I had to leave for a few minutes. When I got back, a new breakfast was served up, new pot of tea & no extra charge. Not too many places you'd get that now is it???


 
Ahhh........ will ye stop mentioning the Kingfisher Grill.  I'll never be able to grab a breakfast in there now with the crowds.

Best fry in the city centre without a doubt!


----------

